# Is nothing sacred



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...et-reportedly-stolen-blenheim-palace-cattelan

Since flooding was a result, I'll bet the guy cut the supply arm with a saw.
That pretty much rules out a plumber as the perp.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Correct, we would at least turn off the water.


----------

